# Un-Burned Gas Smell from exhaust



## jolak (Feb 16, 2005)

Experts,
I got P0100 from my 1998 Nissan Altima (74k miles). Replaces the MAFS. Reset the ECM by turning the ECM and by removing the battery negative did not work. Cleared the code using Reader at AutoZone for free. Now the car runs fine. But the Smell from the exhaust seem like it is not burning the gas well. Does anybody know what the problem is? Thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Could be the gas or make sure it is warmed up or the may be a lot of raw fuel in the exhaust that will burn off or it might just need a tune up. I would say drive it for a while and then use premium fuel and a good fuel system cleaner on your next fill up.

Troy


----------

